# Options for collecting and storing semen



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok - preface since I only post ocassionaly in the SAR forum.

We are considering breeding my dog to another dog several hundred miles away - 

OFA-good yes healthy-Yes certified repeatedly on national HRD certifications and the person who has the female is, herself, highy respected and has solid breeding experience -Has not had conformation showing but definitely has a sound working structure and the homes would either be SAR folks or pet/sport homes (those would go out limited registration) but I also know this person is thinking about the near future and maybe we want something for later. I have never felt this way about a dog and it is not just me...I already have several folks who work SAR/cadaver dogs and want one of his puppies.

What are my options for collection/storage? I know there is long term storage and there is short term storage - what does it cost - how do I find them - I have heard better counts with a teaser female - is that true - if so how long? A teammate has a dog in heat right now and appropriate containment and I could probably prevail on her to keep him for a few days

My vet said that he should be bred sooner than later as sperm counts start dropping when they get older - and since he is pushing 8, perhaps we should think about neutering him for protective (cancer) purposes.

I know there is a caveat not to put Grim z PS (grandfather) close up twice in the lines - I believe she is on top of the other contraindications in the pedigree. I am going to contact someone who has, and has bred, a full littermate of his and check for her insights as well.


----------



## Dyan (Jan 24, 2011)

Send chilled semen. Check for the vets that have a track record in reproduction. Google ICG and see if you can locate an ICG vet. We are not having any luck with German Shepherds using frozen semen and conceiving.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did find an ICG vet about 30 minutes from me; I see there are not many.

Read up on frozen vs. chilled too - you know he is a very good dog with characteristics I want to try to carry on and a solid pedigree behind him but after also googling and finding what is involved in breeding with frozen semen - I see your point.

I know he is not a foundation dog and actually I don't think he has the natural agression to be one - and certainly not the sport/conformation titles - just a very very nice working detection dog with a lot going for him - we don't want to waste a good heat unless we know he has viable sperm and, the distance timing issue.

Thank you.


----------

